# [insopportabilmente OT] yet another sms sender (vodafone)

## iro

salve ragazzi.

costatando che ora un requisito essenziale per essere un vero utente gentoo è quello di aver scritto uno sparamessaggini  :Razz:  ho voluto adeguarmi e crearne uno anch'io, che dono alla comunità (per quanto inutile).

Il programmello è scritto in Java e l'algoritmo è derivato da quello xchris con leggere modifiche. Ovviamente funziona anche su windows e comprende una rubrica, veramente minimale, ma utile allo scopo.

Spero che vi sia utile  :Wink: 

Beccatevi il programmello

Ultimo aggiornamento: 20/03/2006 ore 00:00

(se mai vi chiederete perché abbia reinventato la ruota implementando una lista daccapo la risposta è: fatevi gli affari vostri  :Very Happy:  )Last edited by iro on Mon Dec 11, 2006 11:48 am; edited 15 times in total

----------

## Sasdo

testato su windows... eccellente!

=)

----------

## X-Drum

:O

ownage!!

i miei piu' vivi complimenti!!, piccolo, semplice,veloce e multipiattaforma

meglio di cosi non so  :Very Happy: 

edit:  *iro wrote:*   

> (se mai vi chiederete perché abbia reinventato la ruota implementando una lista d'accapo la risposta è: fatevi gli affari vostri  )

 

personalmente non me lo chiedo, e cmq spero che qui nessuno entri in competizione,

detto questo esistono vari progetti che fanno la stessa cosa? meglio!!!

----------

## Apetrini

Ottimo.

è anche bello da vedere...

Edit: ma perche non inserirlo nel portage questo è quello che mi è piaciuto di piu, in fondo è solo un file, penso che sarebbe abbastanza indolore inserirlo.

Non mi fustigate è solo una proposta. Anche perche:

1) è utile agli utenti.

2) è funzionale

3) è bello.

...scusate la paranoia è che programmini come questi sono utili non vorrei che andasse perso...

----------

## iro

troppi complimenti!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *iro wrote:*   

> troppi complimenti! 

 

allora cancella il post muahahhahahahah

----------

## iro

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> edit:personalmente non me lo chiedo, e cmq spero che qui nessuno entri in competizione,
> 
> detto questo esistono vari progetti che fanno la stessa cosa? meglio!!!

 

non riesco a capire  :Question: 

quello che avevo scritto tra parentesi era riferito al fatto che, se qualcuno fosse andato a spulciare nel codice sorgente, si sarebbe trovato davanti classi di liste apparentemente inutili (anche senza apparentemente)

----------

## X-Drum

sry avevo attribuito quanto hai detto fra parentesi al tuo progetto!!

non all'implementazione di quella soluzione in esso!

ho letto in fretta:wink:

----------

## federico

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Edit: ma perche non inserirlo nel portage questo è quello che mi è piaciuto di piu, in fondo è solo un file, penso che sarebbe abbastanza indolore inserirlo.
> 
> Non mi fustigate è solo una proposta. Anche perche:
> 
> 1) è utile agli utenti.
> ...

 

Non e' cosi' semplice la questione come pensi tu...

In primo luogo e' utile solo agli utenti italiani (e questo gia' da una picconata alla priorita' con la quale potrebbe venire considerato un software come questo o analogo), in secondo luogo non tutti i programmi di un file solo e' ragionevole che vengano inseriti nel portage tree solo per questo motivo (e poi non e' neanche un discorso sensato, quello che va inserito in portage e' un ebuild, non una serie di file).

Per tutto il resto e' a discrezione di chi lavora all'inserimento, se vuoi provare puoi spedire l'ebuild su bugs.gentoo.org e vedere che succede, e' una procedura che tuttavia non ho mai affrontato prima e quindi non saprei darti ulteriori consigli

Fede

----------

## lavish

Che carino! Posso darti un consiglio? Metti un pulsante per l'uscita (sia per la rubrica che par la man window). Per chi ha un wm senza pulsante "x", ti assicuro che fa comodo  :Laughing: 

----------

## iro

ora provvedo

----------

## Guglie

premetto che non conosco come funzioni la compilazione in java, ma mi pare che il link sia ad un file binario: il file sorgente non si può vedere?

----------

## iro

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> premetto che non conosco come funzioni la compilazione in java, ma mi pare che il link sia ad un file binario: il file sorgente non si può vedere?

 

unzip sms.jar

----------

## iro

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Che carino! Posso darti un consiglio? Metti un pulsante per l'uscita (sia per la rubrica che par la man window). Per chi ha un wm senza pulsante "x", ti assicuro che fa comodo 

 

fatto.

----------

## Guglie

 *iro wrote:*   

> unzip sms.jar

 

eheh, evidentemente non conosco proprio come funziona java..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Guglie wrote:*   

>  *iro wrote:*   unzip sms.jar 
> 
> eheh, evidentemente non conosco proprio come funziona java.. 

 

quando si compila in java nn si crea codice macchina ma bytecode

una forma intermedia diciamo che va data in pasto alla JavaVirtualMachine

per questo motivi java è multipiattaforma, per fare girare un app java

il sistema operativo deve avere una JVM adeguatamente portata,

il programma una volta compilato invece non lo si deve portare

per altre archittetture (se l'iplementazione è generica e non specifica  per un SO)

----------

## lavish

 *iro wrote:*   

> fatto.

 

Provato, ottimo!

----------

## ---willy---

mi aggrego ai compllimenti, davvero molto molto carino  :Smile: 

EDIT: ehmm....ma le lettere accentate è normale che non funzionino?Last edited by ---willy--- on Wed Jul 27, 2005 2:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RexRocker

molto bello veramente  :Smile: 

non ti offendi vero se dò un occhio al codice e modifico qualche cosina? solo così per puro divertimento  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## iro

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> non ti offendi vero se dò un occhio al codice e modifico qualche cosina? solo così per puro divertimento 

 

assolutamente no, GPL rulez

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> EDIT: ehmm....ma le lettere accentate è normale che non funzionino?

 

penso di sì, prova a mandarne uno dal sito e il comportamento dovrebbe essere lo stessoLast edited by iro on Wed Jul 27, 2005 2:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xchris

 *iro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il programmello è scritto in Java e l'algoritmo è derivato da quello xchris con leggere modifiche.

 

io ho elencato solo 4-5 URL niente +  :Smile: 

non amo java ma e' carino vederne un'implementazione.

Complimenti.

ciao

----------

## iro

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non amo java

 

siamo in due!

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Molto molto bello, complimenti  :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------

## iro

ho modificato il programmello in modo tale che la finestra principale non rimanga congelata per tutto il tempo di invio del messaggio.

Ciao!

----------

## heXen

l'ho provato e mi è piaciuto, ma dove la salva la rubrica?

----------

## iro

 *heXen wrote:*   

> dove la salva la rubrica?

 

~/.config/sms/phonebook

----------

## u238

Grandioso!!! E' davvero fantastico  :Very Happy: 

...nn mi crederai ma avevo anche io l'intenzione di farne uno.. proprio in java  :Smile:  ..mi hai anticipato  :Very Happy:  ..grande lavoro, complimenti! è proprio quello che serviva  :Wink: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *u238 wrote:*   

> ...nn mi crederai ma avevo anche io l'intenzione di farne uno.. proprio in java 

 

ochei... al primo che lo fa in C/C++ offro una birra  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

Pare proprio che i sender sms siano diventati la moda di quest'estate... ma andare a donne no eh??

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## federico

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Pare proprio che i sender sms siano diventati la moda di quest'estate... ma andare a donne no eh??

 

[OT]

Ahahha basta questo ora lo devo spammare  :Smile:  Oltre ai programmi SMS i software dell'estate sono questi :

http://www.sideralis.net/index.php?action=4&pjid=23

Perche' se il programmatore non va dalle donne, sono le donne ad andare dal programmatore (ipse dixit)

[/OT]

----------

## DevOne

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ochei... al primo che lo fa in C/C++ offro una birra  
> 
>  

 

ciao a tutti,

cercando in internet, c'è quello di un certo AlterX a quanto pare

scritto in C/C++...anche multithreads.

P.S. sono nuovo e devo dire che mi piace molto questo forum di supporto a gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *DevOne wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   
> 
> ochei... al primo che lo fa in C/C++ offro una birra  
> 
>   
> ...

 

EH EH.....Sasdo, stavolta mi sa che ti tocca proprio pagarla sta birra!!!! :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## _Hadakaar

 *iro wrote:*   

>  *heXen wrote:*   dove la salva la rubrica? 
> 
> ~/.config/sms/phonebook

 

in Windows la salva naturalmente in:

<X>:\Documents and Settings\<ACCOUNT>\.config\sms

----------

## ---willy---

Benvenuto DevOne!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> EH EH.....Sasdo, stavolta mi sa che ti tocca proprio pagarla sta birra!!!!  

 

D'oh!!!! Me ne ero proprio dimenticato di quello!

----------

## swit

funziona anche in un ambiente J2ME??

----------

## iro

sinceramente non conosco le specifiche di j2me ma penso proprio di no.

----------

## Ercole

Premesso che gradisco molto l'applicazioncina... non e' che si potrebbe aggiungere la possibilità di memorizzare la password?

sai... son molto pigro... e digitarla tutte le volte mi stanca troppo!

Ma forse ci hai già pensato e hai preferito lasciar pedere per non compromettere dati sensibili?

----------

## earcar

Io ormai lo uso così tanto che sono diventato un fulmine a scrivere la password  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ercole

Potrei quasi farne a meno a patto che dalla text area in cui si digita il testo del messaggio con il tabulatore passasi ai campi relativi all'autenticazione utente... sarebbe molto besso se tabulando si uscisse dalla text area!

Lo so... lo so... sono un rompiscatole... e' che non mi piace usare il mouse... sono rimasto ai tempi del C64!!!

 :Razz: 

----------

## ---willy---

 *Ercole wrote:*   

> ... sono rimasto ai tempi del C64!!!

 

qual la mano amico!!  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fabius

Avete notato che se si fa una copia della password con un doppio click la password risulta visibile nella clipboard (basta fare un paste da qualche parte)?

----------

## mambro

```

mambro@terra ~ $ java sms.jar 

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: sms/jar

```

Sicuramente sbaglio io qualcosa  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fabius

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Sicuramente sbaglio io qualcosa 

 

Prova con 

```
java -jar sms.jar
```

----------

## mambro

 *fabius wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   Sicuramente sbaglio io qualcosa  
> 
> Prova con 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Funziona, grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

Molto bello e comodo.. divide anche i messaggi se si vanno + lunghi di 160 caratteri  :Wink: 

Se funzionasse anche per gli sms di alice sarebbe perfetto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iro

 *Ercole wrote:*   

> Ma forse ci hai già pensato e hai preferito lasciar pedere per non compromettere dati sensibili?

 

esatto, ho deciso di non salvare la password per non mantenere informazioni in chiaro facilmente intercettabili.

 *Mambro wrote:*   

> Se funzionasse anche per gli sms di alice sarebbe perfetto

 

L'idea era quella di riscrivere il programmello in python facendolo modulare (ala adesklets) e permettondo di inviare sms verso qualsiasi tipo di server, solo che ora come ora devo preparare degli esami e non so se in futuro ritroverò l'ispirazione per farlo.

----------

## rust5

oggi non mi funzionava (login fallito), ma dal sito tutto ok. alla vodafone hanno cambiato forse qualcosa?

----------

## ---willy---

idem

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

hanno modificato il sito della vodafone

----------

## Wise

effettivamente hanno cambiato il sito...

ho dato un occhio al codice e da quanto ho capito per risolvere basta,

riga 28 di VodafoneProvider modificare da :

```

   private static final String check1_ok = "Seleziona la tua sim";

```

a

```

    private static final String check1_ok = "Logout";

```

spigazione:

da quanto ho capito per vedere se il login era adato bene iro cercava nel codice della pagina la

stringa "Seleziona la tua sim" loro hanno cambiato il sito e la stringa non c'è più -> il login per il programma falliva.

io ho pensato: se sei loggato correttamente lui ti propporà di fare il logout -> se ti permette di fare il logout l'autenticazione è andata ok.

per quello ho cambaito la stringa da Seleziona la tua sim da Logout.

spero di essere stato utilie!

----------

## iro

 *Wise wrote:*   

> effettivamente hanno cambiato il sito...
> 
> ho dato un occhio al codice e da quanto ho capito per risolvere basta,
> 
> riga 28 di VodafoneProvider modificare da :
> ...

 

esatto!   :Wink: 

ho messo su un jar aggiornato che contiene la correzione.

----------

## grentis

Scusate...ma oltre a quella modifica quelli della vodafone hanno modificato altro?

Perche' ora mi risulta che posso mandare al max 10 messaggi al giorno da web...

ditemi che mi sto sbagliando io ... vi prego!!!!

----------

## Wise

caspita hai ragione...

i messaggi sono diventati 10 (e dubito che si siano dimenticati uno 0...)

dovrò ri-imparare a scrivere i messaggi con il cellulare  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Azzzzz! non ci posso credere! non possono avermi fatto una cosa del genere!!!!

----------

## federico

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Azzzzz! non ci posso credere! non possono avermi fatto una cosa del genere!!!!

 

Sembra che si stiano allineando agli altri, forse con un profilo un po' piu' basso perche' quelli che ti permettono di mandare 10 sms te li fanno spedire verso tutti gli operatori.

Fede

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

insieme con la storia del digitale terrestre questa è una delle cose che mi fa più girare i maroni :'(

----------

## Wintermute2.0

Ho analizzato un pò il codice ma non ho trovato nulla che facesse riferimento ad un User Agent. Sono io che non vedo o non c'è veramente? Nel secondo caso consiglierei di camuffarlo da Firefox, o per dare meno nell'occhio da IE...  :Confused: 

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; it-IT; rv:1.7.12) Gecko/20050919 Firefox/1.0.7  (firefox su win)

----------

## DevOne

 *Wise wrote:*   

> caspita hai ragione...
> 
> i messaggi sono diventati 10 (e dubito che si siano dimenticati uno 0...)
> 
> dovrò ri-imparare a scrivere i messaggi con il cellulare 

 

Ehh già è proprio così!

Mi sa che hanno abbassato il loro profilo semplicemente perchè

hanno visto un forte incremento di invii di sms con l'uscita di tutti

questi programmini lato client...

----------

## iro

ho aggiunto un paio di ulteriori controlli per servizio momentaneamente non disponibile e raggiunto limite massimo di SMS inviabili.

http://www.webalice.it/alessandro.guido/files/sms-1.3.jar

(Qualche mod potrebbe gentilmente spostare questo thread nel subforum OffTopic?)

----------

## randomaze

 *iro wrote:*   

> (Qualche mod potrebbe gentilmente spostare questo thread nel subforum OffTopic?)

 

done.   :Cool: 

----------

## rust5

ciao a tutti,

oggi hanno fatto modifiche al sito vodafone e non funziona più il programma

----------

## iro

ciao e grazie per la segnalazione vedo cosa posso fare.

EDIT: fatto, nel post iniziale trovate il link al jar aggiornato. ciao!

----------

## grentis

Ciao, 

posso sapere cosa è cambiato? Mi sembra di aver visto (anche io sto gestendo un tool simile per mac os) che è cambiato l'ultima step (ora vuole anche lui i dati - receiverNumber e message)

Corretto?

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## rust5

 *iro wrote:*   

> ciao e grazie per la segnalazione vedo cosa posso fare.
> 
> EDIT: fatto, nel post iniziale trovate il link al jar aggiornato. ciao!

 

grazie mille, sei stato velocissimo!

----------

## iro

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Ciao, 
> 
> posso sapere cosa è cambiato? Mi sembra di aver visto (anche io sto gestendo un tool simile per mac os) che è cambiato l'ultima step (ora vuole anche lui i dati - receiverNumber e message)
> 
> Corretto?
> ...

 

esatto!

----------

## iro

Il sito della vodafone è cambiato di nuovo. Peccato che stavolta si siano "protetti" con la solita immagine con un codice da scrivere a mano. Aggirarlo non sarebbe difficile, basterebbe semplicemente scaricare questa immagine, mostrarla e far inserire il codice, però non ho proprio tempo/voglia di cimentarmi in tale soluzione. I sorgenti sono disponibili nello stesso file jar, se qualcuno munito di buona volontà avesse voglia di modificarli sarebbe proprio un'ottima cosa  :Smile:  .

Ciao a tutti!

----------

